# Rhinestones on Iphone case



## creatingstudio (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello, I am fairly new to using rhinestones and have been buying motifs and pressing them on tshirts with my Sunie Heat Press. 

I'd like to put transfers on Ipad and Iphone covers, has anyone done this? Does anyone have a source for blank Iphone/Ipad covers?

Thanks!!

Colleen


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If the cases are of fabric that will take the heat and pressure it should be fine. If it is a hard case, you will have to use flat back stones and professional glue


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

try one of them hand wands.


----------



## JRNEL (Apr 3, 2008)

try Product Detail for PC-IPHONE4-W - DyeTrans.com
I know it's used for printing but I think you could try pressing rhinestone on it. It's worth a try.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could do a rhinestone decal on the hard surface cases etc.


----------

